# Glow in the dark bumpers



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any of those Lucky dog glow in the dark bumpers??? Kinda liked the idea but didn't really know how well they worked & couldn't tell what they looked like in regular daylight.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I have some, they do glow
a little hard they are


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a couple. Mine are old and may not glow any more, but they used to do okay. In daylight, they look like dirty regular white bumpers with that greenish glow in the dark tinge.


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have one I try it tonight a post back


----------

